# Nasa Compact Battery Monitor 12v



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

Has anyone any experience of this unit.
On paper it seems to be good - received product of the month award in PRACTICAL CARAVAN in NOV 09.
From what little I can find on the Internet it measures voltage of battery and current (both charge and discharge) and calculates percentage charge remaining, plus other useful data.
John


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We have one, fitted at the same time as a Sterling battery charger by VanBitz. If you spend time wild camping, or on Aires with no mains Hookup, it is very useful to predict just how long your leisure batteries will last. It has turned out to be far more accurate than the Hymer system (sorry, Electroblock) but they do tend to confuse each other. 

We have the unit fitted down by the back of the (LHD) drivers seat because it needs to be near to the batteries, and that means opening the drivers door to look at the display, which can be a bit of a pain) 

If you need to know, electronically, how much time you have left on your leisure batteries, this will tell you.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

HI

I have the Nasa BM-1 battery monitor and it's a great piece of kit- amps in and out, battery voltage, time to discharge at current current etc. 

Easy DIY fit too, well worth £90!

David

ps I got mine on ebay from Angie Mulley, just search Nasa BM-1 to find


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

b16duv said:


> I got mine on ebay from Angie Mulley, just search Nasa BM-1 to find


a.k.a. Nasa Marine's back door

John
www.motorhomeradio.com


----------

